# people search



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

hey guys, i have a little problem (well a big one). i think my wife might be cheating on me. i have the cell phone history for our phones and i got this cell phone number and was able to figure out that ist a cell phone with a texas number.(we live in maryland) MY QUESTION IS = does anybody know of a FREE search site to find out who this person is? I tried zabasearch and thats where i got the texas cellphone number but i gotta find out who this person is. i'll be pissed if its just a girlfriend of hers. thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Just get J2 to hunt him down and kill him for you


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Just get J2 to hunt him down and kill him for you


LMAO


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

what fun is in that for me? lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Google the ph # and see what you come up with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

i tried that ealier and got nothing. I think I'm gonna actually have to pay for one of those checks or something. thanks anyway


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

why don't you just call the number and see who answers?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

believe me, i thought of that , i want to be 100% sure before i do that. if i call and i say oh i have the wrong number sorry. IF my wife was there she would be like who was that and he would say it was ### ####. oh sh*t thats my husband. then they would have plenty of time to think of and excuse. then my wife would turn it around on me like OH MY GOD I CANT BELIEVE YOU THOUGHT I WOULD CHEAT ON YOU! THAT REALLY HURTS. thats just my luck lol...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

kenneth said:


> believe me, i thought of that , i want to be 100% sure before i do that. if i call and i say oh i have the wrong number sorry. IF my wife was there she would be like who was that and he would say it was ### ####. oh sh*t thats my husband. then they would have plenty of time to think of and excuse. then my wife would turn it around on me like OH MY GOD I CANT BELIEVE YOU THOUGHT I WOULD CHEAT ON YOU! THAT REALLY HURTS. thats just my luck lol...


Give a friend the number and have him call. Or call from a public phone.

Crap I'll even call and ask the bastard if he's doing your wife. I'll be like "WHOSE THIS?" "HEY ARE YOU BANGING KENNETH'S WIFE?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

isnt there a way for me to block my cell phone number when i call? even if it comes up as private or blocked caller it should still go to that persons voice mail. then i'll have it.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

kenneth said:


> isnt there a way for me to block my cell phone number when i call? even if it comes up as private or blocked caller it should still go to that persons voice mail. then i'll have it.


Call from a payphone. Problem solved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

i cant. my car is broke down and my two kids are sleeping. wife has the car seats anyway


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Why don't you confront her with the cell # list?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i think its *86 or something, if you have caller id at your house try doing it on a cell phone and calling yourself.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

*69 or *67 (one of them) blocks the number for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

unfortunatly we dont use a house phone. i dont want to confront her yet because i dont know if its a female friend or not ,but i dont think it is. i just realized that i can check her voicemail, the person just called her at 1023. but left no message. HHHMMMmm. i'm gonna watch for the call again and try to get the message before my wife.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

if ya wanna find out who it is, just wait till your away from the Mrs. for a bit, buy a prepaid phone card and use a phonebooh.

by using the phone booth you eliminate the chance of her knowing about the call and by using the prepaid card a diffrent area code will come up so the person on the other end wont be able to identify your area code and associate it with the wife & then you.

If you do find out she's not cheating on ya, make sure to give her a big hug and tell her u love her, try to find a new way every day to remind her that she's the person you choose to spend the rest of your life with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah! i think your right, i'm gonna do that. thanks alot thats damn good advice. ill let you guys know what happened


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i think your right *67. not sure where i got 86 from.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah, its *67, ive used it many times


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

does that work for cell phones?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

yes it does


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

are you sure it works? do i just dial *67 then the number and talk. i have to be sure they wont get my number.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

can you call someone in your area that has caller id just to make sure?

or another cell phone?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

*67 then the number......im positive it works


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

well i called the number and found out its some fu#$ing guy, its hard to make out his name but i think i got it. so now i'm trying to find out where he lives. I dont wanna sound blind but, i really wish i had some hard evidence.

more to come


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

if you know his full name and area code...just search in whitepages.com or something see if anything comes up/


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

didnt get anything from the white pages. he is in the military stationed in maryland prob from tx.
so it wont be in the white pages.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kenneth said:


> i'll be pissed if its just a girlfriend of hers.


Why? Because then youd be made out to be an ass? You think a guy would be happy to know its a girl friend and not some guy she's talking to. You make it out to be that you want her to be cheating on you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

girlfriend as in female friend not lesbian lol.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Why don't you just ask her who that number is? Has she given you reasons to mistrust her? If you make the assumption that simply because of a strange phone number on your bill that your wife may be cheating on you, you're marriage is already in serious trouble.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

this is gonna be a long post;

we have been married for about 5 years now and have two kids together.
she is 24 years old and was pregnant from like 19 to 21 more or less.
the last few months she has been staying over a friends house like 2 or 3 times a week. she says they go to the bar after work then crash at her place. i figured since she missed going to the bar when she was younger i'd let her catch up now. the day before thanksgiving she was at work and i spoke with her around noon on. she was supposed to come home after work and then we were going to drive to ny to visit my family. she never came home or called that day. thanksgiving morning my family was calling me asking where we were and so on.. 9pm that night i called the police and filed a missing persons report. the next morning i called the navy base she works on and told the military police. later that afternoon i call NCIS and filed a report. keep in mind my car is dead and she has the only working vehicle along with the car seats. finally saturday night she came home.. Now i had to call everybody back and tell them she was home. she told me that she needed some time to think about things. ARE YOU [email protected]#KING KIDDING ME????? anyway she told me that she borrowed cash from a friend and stayed at a hotel. she told me what hotel it was so the next morning (sunday) she had to work so i called the hotel and lied to them and said that i was officer so and so and we were looking for somebody who might have checked in this weekend to that hotel.
the had NO RECORD of her being there. since then she has been out over night without calling atleast 7 times. she always has an excuse. recently i found out that i can look at the cell phone call history and found this one number on there like 300 times in the last 45 days. this guy calls her like 2 times every three minuets for like 12 hours. last night she came home around 1230 and i noticed she had just called that guy, so when she came into the house i asked her if she called her friend to let HER know that she made it home ok, and she sai yeah. this morning she went to work and i was watching the call history and BAM! he called her at like 540 am then she called him back at 542 and spoke for 8 mins. i waited like 10 mins. and called her and said that i just tried to call you but your phone was busy. she said, (HUH! thats wierd, i wasnt on the phone.) then went on about how she thinks the phones are broken. I'm not STUPID.. today i called the number and got the person voicemail ( hi you have reached ______ _________ it was some dude. I cannot tell you guys how that made me feel. i wanted to throw up. they have to be screwing right? how the hell can i tell? I think i'm gonna pay the $450.00 for a polygraph test for her. she either has to tell the truth or the test will. life istnt supposed to be easy but it sure as hell isnt suppossed to be this hard! i dont know if i should comfront her now or wait and try to get more info on this guy. i'll keep yous posted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I would confront her, not comfort her. YOu definitely have grounds to be suspicious, and she cant blame you for asking for a test if shes away that much.

Good luck my friend.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

kenneth said:


> this is gonna be a long post;
> 
> we have been married for about 5 years now and have two kids together.
> she is 24 years old and was pregnant from like 19 to 21 more or less.
> ...


Its all bogus.......Telll her to hit the road! I would have after the whole dont come home thing the first time. Then when you called the hotel and there is no record! Bull sh*t. That is a liar and if your wife lies she cant be trusted. And you cant have a relationship without trust. My 2 cents..........tell her good bye.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Well someone is paranoid


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

if it was that easy i would. i'd rather do some sort of counciling, we have 2 year old boy and a 3 year old girl. i dont wanna put the kids through that. one pair of grandparents live in texas and the othe pair live in NY. and plus if we split i'll get raped for child support. she is in the military.

i just dont know


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Get full custody of the kids and ditch the bitch. Sorry to hear that man. She's being selfish and not thinking of the family and kids before herself. She's not worth the time of day.

I would hire a private investigator to follow her or go to Maury. They'll hire the investigator for you.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

kenneth said:


> if it was that easy i would. i'd rather do some sort of counciling, we have 2 year old boy and a 3 year old girl. i dont wanna put the kids through that. one pair of grandparents live in texas and the othe pair live in NY. and plus if we split i'll get raped for child support. she is in the military.
> 
> i just dont know


Everyday you look at her you will think about what she did to you. Itll never be a feeling I think anybody could get over. Thats my opinion. Its just something I could never ever forgive or get over. Good luck to you though.

Not to mention there arnt to many single Moms in the military if any? You would most likely get the good end of the deal. Plus adultry is illegal in the military. She can get time for that. Correct me if im wrong but Im sure Im correct.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah i guess your right. i'll think of something.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

good luck


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

ditch her man...thats the only choice...my gurl would be doing stuff like that shed be looong gone...thats no trust man...if u cant trust a person no relanshionship is gonna work no matter how much councelling...get rid of her man...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

so so sorry to hear this bud







. but if you are worried about child support and alamony then what i would do is, speak to a lawyer, find out about your marrige and about hiring a Dick







ya know, a P.I.(private investigator). compile some evidence on whats really going down, and do not confront her. compile what you and you party(lawyer,Dick







and yourself) feel is sufficient evidence to take this to court. gain full custody of the kids and she clearly violated the parental/marrige laws. you can prove she cant have the kids, she stays out all the time







!!!
on top of that why should dhe get money from you







she cheated, she broke your vows and committed adultry which is a crime in most nations in the world but clearly grounds for dismissal on any part on her behalf to try and seek compensation for screwing around. and what is this compensation crap just because they accustomed to something. let me ask you something, when you go to a restuarant and you finish eating, now that youve been accustomed to eating, they dont owe you another steak. hell no. you enjoy what youve got while you got it and when its done or over for whatever reason it may be, you get up and walk away! and as for the children, dont take this the wrong way but theyll get over it. i am a product of sepreated parents and i got over it a long time ago, heck my mother even took me to another country







but now things are cool and i see both my parents whenever i want . think about it, why go threw counciling when you know shell do it again and do you want to subject your kids to a bitter miserable daddy later on because mommy was getting laid by jonny dildo from the other side of town







i think not. look save yourself the pain and focus on you and your kids now and whats best for them, a mommy and daddy who love them







, or a [email protected] and a pissed off [email protected]@ss who dont care about the kids anymore because they are to busy hating each other instead







. good luck to you and sorry but screw your wife.
lets everybody give this guy some respect for having the courage to talk to us and go through this horrible ordeal everyone







map props homie mad props


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

i definately agree with you, i was looking at pi's and they are crazy expensive like $50 an hour plus .50 cents a mile. to make things even worst. i was going to school and working full time to be a union electrician. two years into the program and i had to quit two weeks ago because we didnt have day care and if she had to stay home she woulda been kicked out of the navy. so i put my goddamn carreer on hold till she gets out in three years.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

id call the guy back and ask what his relationship with your wife consists of, obviously the guy would immediately call your wife so you'd have to consider if you want to confront her in person before placing that call.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

oh my fuckingn god thatfuck bitch.









well he finally slipped up.

dick head has been calling my wifes cell for the last 10 mins. everytime he called i would call the cell to see if he left a message. the third time i checked some guy was like. hey rebecca, it;s johnathon, i need to talk to you before you leave today i'm outside wainting.( mywife doesnt get off till 4) i love you.... i really love you bye.

if my car was working so help me god i would probably be going to prison today. well im gonna go call this mother fuckeer


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I pray this never happends to me........my stomach is sik thinkin of it

However I always paranoid and suspicous anyway....always have been


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

kenneth said:


> the third time i checked some guy was like. hey rebecca, it;s johnathon, i need to talk to you before you leave today i'm outside wainting.( mywife doesnt get off till 4) i love you.... i really love you bye.


Well i retract my earlier statement, dude.

Sorry to hear that









Take the bitch to the cleaners.

I'd try and find out if the guy had any idea she was married with kids first though before you do anything to him, if he did know... well...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

there it is...you have got to say something to her man. This is tough with the kids but you have got to do something. And this has been a good thread but its up to you know.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I've used a service before on the net to search out people by their phone number. I did it to my gf once, snuck her cell phone and wrote down all the numbers. hehehe :laugh: I'll find it for you.









Edit: FOUND IT!!!!! http://www.peoplefinders.com/?from=pfyssp00000

Edit again: Arg I didn't even read the whole thread.







Looks like you don't need it anymore.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Dont trip on the dude..........he only did something most men would do. Its your wife who needs to be handled


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Whats wrong with people these days









Sorry Kenneth.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

> Dont trip on the dude..........he only did something most men would do. Its your wife who needs to be handled


your right...she could have been lying through her teeth to this guy.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> > Dont trip on the dude..........he only did something most men would do. Its your wife who needs to be handled
> 
> 
> your right...she could have been lying through her teeth to this guy.


Yup.....if she lied to you, im sure she told him a fib or two

Quik thought....go on her voice mail and forward it to your cell.......evidence!









damn Im good..........







to me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

i called him and he was like huh? huh? what? who is this? who is this? i asked him if they slept together and he said no.(bullshit).
then i asked him how long this has been going on and he said ( dude im not gonna say anything...especially over the phone). whatever


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

check my previous post


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

For your kids sake, dont do anything stupid. Change the locks on the door, and give her money to stay at a hotel this weekend, or tell her she can stay at her "Friends". Then start with legal proceedings Monday.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> For your kids sake, dont do anything stupid. Change the locks on the door, and give her money to stay at a hotel this weekend, or tell her she can stay at her "Friends". Then start with legal proceedings Monday.


Excellent advice....................ehh!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

i already sent it to my phone. i cant kick her out she is in the militay we live in navy housing it s free
man i havent felt adreneline like this in a long time i am by no means a girly man but i wanna puke and cry and shoot somebody and dogdamn! idont f*cking belive this. i was in the navy for 5 years and one day terrorist decided to blow us up. i was on the uss cole ddg-67 that got bombed on october 12 2000. got out for medical reasons and now THIS. Whats next???????????????????????

sorry had to vent some


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

sounds like you need to decide what you want to do, divorce, counseling, whatever. before you even mention divorce you should talk to a lawyer and understand the costs, he may even be able to give you an idea on custody of the kids (here where youd bring up her going to bars, crashing at friends places becuase she's drank too much, disappearing... ie the definition of unrealiable, meanwhile youve been the care taker, your income would be a factor also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

this prick called her 2 more times. i called him back and tiold him that he can keep her and im taking the kids and he was like it not what you think we are just friends. i think they casn get kicked out of the navy for that sh*t.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

kenneth said:


> this prick called her 2 more times. i called him back and tiold him that he can keep her and im taking the kids and he was like it not what you think we are just friends. i think they casn get kicked out of the navy for that sh*t.


Bingo........exspeacially if he is in the military also. 100% with out a dought now!


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

kenneth said:


> this prick called her 2 more times. i called him back and tiold him that he can keep her and im taking the kids and he was like it not what you think we are just friends. i think they casn get kicked out of the navy for that sh*t.


tell him youve heard the i love you voicemails, how is that not what you think. obviously he isnt man enough to be honest about his actions


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

P-22 said:


> this prick called her 2 more times. i called him back and tiold him that he can keep her and im taking the kids and he was like it not what you think we are just friends. i think they casn get kicked out of the navy for that sh*t.


tell him youve heard the i love you voicemails, how is that not what you think. obviously he isnt man enough to be honest about his actions
[/quote]

Obviously he knows the consequences!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

without a doubt! when ifirst called he was like who who who who im not ganna say nothing over the phone

then he was likke man its not what you think we didnt have a relationship. i was like dude i would have [email protected]#ked her too she's hot . then i told him i had to call my lawer. lol prick


----------



## EAZYE (Dec 5, 2005)

kenneth said:


> without a doubt! when ifirst called he was like who who who who im not ganna say nothing over the phone
> 
> then he was likke man its not what you think we didnt have a relationship. i was like dude i would have [email protected]#ked her too she's hot . then i told him i had to call my lawer. lol prick


Sorry to here about that. I am a product of divorce also. It is hard but they will eventualy understand. adjust and be happy again. at least they are young might be easier.
Eric


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Because your wife is subject to the Uniformed Code of Military Justice, she can be disciplined under Article 134 and possibly face being separated from active duty, not to mention possibly losing custody of your children if you were to file for divorce on the grounds of adultery. You may want to think about going to her Company Commander and having them do an investigation.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Because your wife is subject to the Uniformed Code of Military Justice, she can be disciplined under Article 134 and possibly face being separated from active duty, not to mention possibly losing custody of your children if you were to file for divorce on the grounds of adultery. You may want to think about going to her Company Commander and having them do an investigation.


That is exactly how it is supposed to be done......you can also contact his company commander


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Bawb2u said:


> Because your wife is subject to the Uniformed Code of Military Justice, she can be disciplined under Article 134 and possibly face being separated from active duty, not to mention possibly losing custody of your children if you were to file for divorce on the grounds of adultery. You may want to think about going to her Company Commander and having them do an investigation.


YES! do this!!

I've seen this happen before to a friends parents. She was active duty and was drinking heavily and cheating on him. She didnt fair well when everything was over.

Be sure to drop a line about how she says she was going out to the bar all the time, etc. not calling.. etc. She has kids. She needs to grow up, and I'm sure the commander will commensurate those feelings 10 fold.









Nail this bitch to the wall!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

good info thanks


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

you know, some juries dont think crimes of passion are actually "crimes".......... no im just kidding bad idea


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

what???


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

hes talkin bout killin them....i beleive????????


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

bad joke.............


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

kenneth said:


> good info thanks


very good stuff, sounds like her being in the navy might actually make it a lot easier on you and your wallet


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

dont pay attention to my bad joke im mildly retarded


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

kingsnar said:


> dont pay attention to my bad joke im mildly retarded


thats cool

Damn! i wish i could just take the kids and go to NY.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

kenneth said:


> dont pay attention to my bad joke im mildly retarded


thats cool

Damn! i wish i could just take the kids and go to NY.
[/quote]
Why cant you?

have you talked to her bout it yet?


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> dont pay attention to my bad joke im mildly retarded


thats cool

Damn! i wish i could just take the kids and go to NY.
[/quote]
Why cant you?

have you talked to her bout it yet?
[/quote]

sounds like he has to set the wheels in motion with her commander or any process before going down that road.....


----------



## sneepizzle (Oct 21, 2005)

> you know, some juries dont think crimes of passion are actually "crimes".......... no im just kidding bad idea


why would you even joke about killing someone?


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

like i said, bad idea and bad joke, should have never been said


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

i cant go to ny because my car is broke down with a flat tire. she has the only working vehicle with the car seats.

she hasnt come home yet to talk. 
she called her father. according to the cell history


----------



## EAZYE (Dec 5, 2005)

HOW DO U GET THE CELL HISTORY LIKE THAT?

Sorry about the caps


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

we both have boostmobile and both phones are under my name so i just went online to boostmobile.com and logged in and presto there it was for the past 45 days. i already emailed them to get me the history for the time we have had them.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

kenneth said:


> we both have boostmobile and both phones are under my name so i just went online to boostmobile.com and logged in and presto there it was for the past 45 days. *i already emailed them to get me the history for the time we have had them.*


now your tearing sh*t up. keep at it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Man Im real sorry about this happening before Christmas, Drew is right tho, keep at it.

Dont get all pissed and start acting like a mad man tho. Be kind and dilligent, and the judge will side with you. Stay stable. Call her father, and see whats up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

her parents are awesome but if i call them the will just say to pray about and it will work out. they are super christians









i'm not all that religous


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

If they are super christians, I cant see them being to happy about this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

well i called her father and he said the the dude was gay.

wife came home and told me that they in fact were just good friends and the dude is gay. he is living with three females (my wifes friends)thats why he didnt want to tell me over the phone.he can get kicked out of the navy for being fruity. it sounds like a good excuse but i dont know. she agreed to take the polygraph witch i thought was a start we will see how that goes. i know she isnt smart enough to fool the polygraph so if that works out then we will go to counceling or whatever. we habe been married for five years, i know its not that long but its long enough. if she fails the test (to the curb).

we will do the test probably tomorrow. there is a place nearby. its like 400 bucks for a one hour test. but its the only way i can believe her.
she thinks i'm wrong for thinking that she would cheat. but it all adds up against. tomorrow will tell.
that guy better be a flamer. well i appreciate all the comments and advice from EVERYONE. I guess round two is tomorrow. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I dont know...that sounds like a pretty well thought out excuse, but you should give her the benefit of the doubt. Question is, do ya love her?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

kenneth said:


> well i called her father and he said the the dude was gay.


Proves nothing, imo.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

still, whats up with the going out and not calling? why did she lie about the hotel?

furthermore, whats up with the "I love you" message?

smells like f*cking bullshit to me. her father is probably just taking her side so you wont have her military career sh*t on, because her and him both know thats exactly what will happen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

myphen said:


> still, whats up with the going out and not calling? why did she lie about the hotel?
> 
> furthermore, whats up with the "I love you" message?


Good points Drew! Gay guys dont say I love you, or have you sleep over all the time, no matter how freindly they are. This is coming from someone who lives in Toronto


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Do you know who's her CO in the Navy?

I'd alert them of the situation and get her into some trouble.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> still, whats up with the going out and not calling? why did she lie about the hotel?
> 
> furthermore, whats up with the "I love you" message?


Good points Drew! Gay guys dont say I love you, or have you sleep over all the time, no matter how freindly they are. This is coming from someone who lives in Toronto








[/quote]
Thats where your wrong. My gay friends have all told me they loved me at some point or other. Its just a casual "I love you" thing.

Polygraph testing isnt always accurate. In fact its really easy to cheat them. But if you feel better and outting yourself of 400 bucks for a test that anyone can easily pass then go for it.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

dont trust the lying ho bag. if he was gay why did she lie for so damn long about calling a female friend? i just finished reading all of the previous posts and if what you said was true the chances that she's telling the truth are slim to none. this type of sh*t happens everyday man you gotta accept that she's unfaithful to you and your kids. you'll never be able to fully trust her again. do you really want your wife to be someone that you cant trust?

"don't save her, she dont wanna be saved"


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Do you know who's her CO in the Navy?
> 
> I'd alert them of the situation and get her into some trouble.


if i did get her into trouble right now. i would have no place to go besides mom and dads in ny. thats not fare to them.

plus i would be broke

i just dont know. everybody has good points. this next statemebnt is sad but true.. i cant see myself without her.... but ALOT has to change as far as where she is, i dont want her going anywhere anymore, ALL her friends are more than welcome to come and drink here and pass out here if they want.. LOTS TO THINK ABOUT


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Holy sh*t Kenneth, that's a terrrible situation.

here are my thoughts on the matter. At one time in my life, I was hooking up with a girl who lived with her fiance. She actually cheated on him with many guys before me and after me. Your wife's schedule sounds alot like the night time schedule that this girl maintained. A few nights a week she was out to "the bar with friends". In time, late nights became even later and she had to come up with excuses why she wasn't coming home at night. Usually it was, "the car battery died" but other equally lame excuses were used.

On some level, I think she wanted to be caught. The phone calls were so numerous when her infatuation for her 'guy of the month' was at its peak and her excuses were so unbelievable, her fiance must have been an idiot not to know what was going on.

My advice to you is to meet this guy in person. If he really is "just a friend", than he won't be afraid to meet the husband of his good friend. Right? This will give you the opportunity to look him in the eyes and know for sure whether you are over-reacting or if this is the guy that just destroyed your marriage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Holy sh*t Kenneth, that's a terrrible situation.
> 
> here are my thoughts on the matter. At one time in my life, I was hooking up with a girl who lived with her fiance. She actually cheated on him with many guys before me and after me. Your wife's schedule sounds alot like the night time schedule that this girl maintained. A few nights a week she was out to "the bar with friends". In time, late nights became even later and she had to come up with excuses why she wasn't coming home at night. Usually it was, "the car battery died" but other equally lame excuses were used.
> 
> ...


i think i'm gonna have a few of her friends come over before christmas. your right that will be a good way to judge him.

damn! i had like 30 posts this morning, now i have 66. i dont care what happens as long as my posts on p-fury get up there.









j/k

kind of


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Because your wife is subject to the Uniformed Code of Military Justice, she can be disciplined under Article 134 and possibly face being separated from active duty, not to mention possibly losing custody of your children if you were to file for divorce on the grounds of adultery. You may want to think about going to her Company Commander and having them do an investigation.


^^^
Indeed. Find out if the dude she was having an affair with as well. If he knowingly had an afair with a married woman hes fucked too.

If the bitch wants to stick it to you.. stick it right back to her!









rock on brother and stay stong!


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah its a terrible situation youre in. i feel for ya. im sure now that all this has happened your wife will come to her senses and stop acting up, but what about a couple years from now? she might go back to her old habits and betray you again. you shouldve had one of your buddies follow her around and spy on her ass. she might still be deceiving you about the 3 girls that live with the mo. of course her girlfriends would lie for her so you may never know the full truth.

also, didnt you say she called this guy like a grip of times. how the hell can she explain that? all those calls in the evening and morning. unless she's some kind of gay rights activist and theyre planning a march, they mustve been screwing around.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> yeah its a terrible situation youre in. i feel for ya. im sure now that all this has happened your wife will come to her senses and stop acting up, but what about a couple years from now? she might go back to her old habits and betray you again. you shouldve had one of your buddies follow her around and spy on her ass. she might still be deceiving you about the 3 girls that live with the mo. of course her girlfriends would lie for her so you may never know the full truth.
> 
> also, didnt you say she called this guy like a grip of times. how the hell can she explain that? all those calls in the evening and morning. unless she's some kind of gay rights activist and theyre planning a march, they mustve been screwing around.


he would call her like a million times then she would call him back.

I dont want everybody to think i'm making excuses for her. i will find out for sure soon enough.
i woulnt want to divource her for THINKING something was happening, this might sound dtupid but i'd rather see it for myself. its never to late to get a divource, i woulnt wanna do it too soon just for thinking. ya know?

someone lie to me and yeah i hear ya


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If the dude is indeed a fruit he cant get in trouble really. The most the navy can do is throw him out. However since you were in the service you shoudl know that if a serviceman/woman knowingly has an affair their career can be fucked.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah man, too fishy to believe the gay man story. i'd be so damn hot if i were you i wouldnt know what to do in your situation. dont even waste your money on the polygraph, you cant use that as evidence in court i dont think. i think you just need to sit down with your wife and have an honest heart to heart or whatever. if she insists on lying still about the gay business then who knows what else shes done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

what if she is right? WHAT IF


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

kenneth said:


> what if she is right? WHAT IF


it all added up, who wouldnt have come to that conclusion, you never asked for a divorce, youve only asked for an explanation so far, i dont see that as wrong in any way given the course of events


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

P-22 said:


> what if she is right? WHAT IF


it all added up, who wouldnt have come to that conclusion, you never asked for a divorce, youve only asked for an explanation so far, i dont see that as wrong in any way given the course of events
[/quote]

right!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

With all that calling Im surprised she had time to do anything else with the guy...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

good point!


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

hopefully everything works out for you. to be honest none of us will know better than you cuz none of us know your wife and the situation better


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

kenneth said:


> what if she is right? WHAT IF


There are two other points that need to be made here, first is that she is showing you a serious lack of respect and second that by leaving you without any transportation she is endangering your children. I'm no psychologist or an advice columnist so I'm not qualified to make assessments of your situation but you have to look at the bigger picture.More than just her possible infidelity is the fact that she is only doing what she wants and isn't showing any consideration for you or her children. I truly feel for you, I can see that you care for her and want to make the situation work but a sucessful marriage takes communication and respect and you can't force either onto anyone. You need to bring an impartial third party into this to help both of you to work out expectations and boundarys. Jeebus, I sound like Dr. F'king Phil here, but sometimes you need someone to delineate your problems from an objective point of view otherwise they just fester and swell and the next thing that happens is your neighbors are on the evening news saying "They seemed like such a quiet couple"


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

i agree with you 100%. I'm gonna tell her that we NEED to go for counceling. we will see later.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

kenneth said:


> i agree with you 100%. I'm gonna tell her that we NEED to go for counceling. we will see later.


I thinnk she is lieing to you about the gay thing. I hate to be negative towards your situation but thats just how I feel. Its BS. SHe will tell you anything to cover her ass and not get in legal trouble and not to make her personal life harder. Get your sh*t together. You dont lie about hotels and not come home over a queer. It doesnt work that way. Good luck!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> i agree with you 100%. I'm gonna tell her that we NEED to go for counceling. we will see later.


I thinnk she is lieing to you about the gay thing. I hate to be negative towards your situation but thats just how I feel. Its BS. SHe will tell you anything to cover her ass and not get in legal trouble and not to make her personal life harder. Get your sh*t together. You dont lie about hotels and not come home over a queer. It doesnt work that way. Good luck!
[/quote]

Exactly. Girls will say whatever they can/want to cover their own asses. Something isn't adding up man, and no offense, you're not the only one getting fucked in this situation.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

First: Get off the internet Second: Take a cab down to the base Third: Confront him and and your wife Fourth: Try to be man and take care of your business, this is ridiculous


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I still have to figure out how it is that americans marry before 30s. : /


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> I still have to figure out how it is that americans marry before 30s. : /


When do you guys marry?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I still have to figure out how it is that americans marry before 30s. : /


When do you guys marry?
[/quote]

it is common to have some 7-10 years engagement..(not ALWAYS..common.) so people usually marry between 28-36 .. 
the reasons are many.. buying houses is like hell, it takes years to get a divorce and mostly we aren't really kicked out of home at 18 (don't they say italians love to stay with mum for that reason?) so it's usually: graduate, go to university, get a degree, work, date someone, getting serious with someone, getting REALLY serious with someone, wait to be sure, then marry when you feel like having babies..

from what I see on the international channels most amerian girls are all about getting married it doesn't matter who to or at what age..

we get really surprised when we said young married couples..

anyway this is OT


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> For your kids sake, dont do anything stupid. Change the locks on the door, *and give her money to stay at a hotel* this weekend, or tell her she can stay at her "Friends". Then start with legal proceedings Monday.


Negative.

Honestly man, That he's Gay bullshit aint cutting it. After reading what you've been writing, id kick her out.


----------



## EAZYE (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi kenn I was woundering how everything is?
Eric


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

well, the guy is certanly fruitier than a christmas fruit cake. the guy isnt even in the military. he used to be and now is a dod contractor. definately not straight. I met his boyfriend. I had a long talk with him and now my wife and i are working on things like her not calling and stuff like that. she definately straightened up so far. she still has alot to do in order to regain my trust. christmas was great kids had a blast. thanks again for all of your guys help and advice. things were getting pretty rocky for a while but, i think everything will work out just fine. it will just take some time.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> I still have to figure out how it is that americans marry before 30s. : /


Not true for all of us. I don't plan to till I am 45 at the earliest


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im glad things are on the up and up

one thing i remember reading that no one else mentioned was that when u mentioned about his i love you phone call didnt you say he also said something about HIS wife getting off at 4 or something? if he is infact gay what was with the whole his wife stuff? i have been dicked about b4 and like you i am very weary about situations around my current g/f. once one girl has fucked you over then its hard to move on and trust other girls. i know how it is to not want to let go and get over it and to make excuses for her ive been there also. hopefully if i ever run into problems anything like that again i can man up and walk away rather then setting myself up for further more let downs.

im glad things are going better but i still dont get the i love you message...... i really really love you he said....... and about his wife and why lie about the hotel and constant calling her cell yet she never calls you (her husband and father of her children) personally i think its still fishy but its your relationship and your call. just make sure she doesnt neglect her children or you ANYMORE thats forsure. you and the kids should be the first thing in her life b4 booze and some "gay" friend of hers that has a wife so he said in the i love you message he left her.

go with your gut instinct


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

well its been a while everyone. lets just say i was right about some things and wrong about even more things. I'll try to make this short and sweet. My wife and i are currently seperated awaiting our divource. she is due in like 10 days with HIS baby. I'm living in ny with my parents and my two children. i'm helping my parents fix up the house so they can sell it so we can all move to georgia. i hope she rots in hell or course. man! i've missed sooooo much on here. well ill talk to yous later.

ps. i hope everybody is doing well.
kenny


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

kenneth said:


> hey guys, i have a little problem (well a big one). i think my wife might be cheating on me. i have the cell phone history for our phones and i got this cell phone number and was able to figure out that ist a cell phone with a texas number.(we live in maryland) MY QUESTION IS = does anybody know of a FREE search site to find out who this person is? I tried zabasearch and thats where i got the texas cellphone number but i gotta find out who this person is. i'll be pissed if its just a girlfriend of hers. thank you for your help in advance.


jeez.. that's pretty messed up if she is cheating on you. I would be pretty irrational if that happened to me ....especially if I was married. In fact.. I'd go buy a gun and cap some ass. LOL (ahem... Buffalo Bill







)


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

really sorry man good luck with everything
\

Good luck


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

kenneth said:


> well its been a while everyone. lets just say i was right about some things and wrong about even more things. I'll try to make this short and sweet. My wife and i are currently seperated awaiting our divource. she is due in like 10 days with HIS baby. I'm living in ny with my parents and my two children. i'm helping my parents fix up the house so they can sell it so we can all move to georgia. i hope she rots in hell or course. man! i've missed sooooo much on here. well ill talk to yous later.
> 
> ps. i hope everybody is doing well.
> kenny


sorry to hear alll this man, i hope things work out for you and your kids and best wishes to your mom and dad, im in the NY/NJ area, hit me up if you need anything


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

kenneth said:


> well its been a while everyone. lets just say i was right about some things and wrong about even more things. I'll try to make this short and sweet. My wife and i are currently seperated awaiting our divource. she is due in like 10 days with HIS baby. I'm living in ny with my parents and my two children. i'm helping my parents fix up the house so they can sell it so we can all move to georgia. i hope she rots in hell or course. man! i've missed sooooo much on here. well ill talk to yous later.
> 
> ps. i hope everybody is doing well.
> kenny


Hi Kenneth,
I remember this thread. Thanks for coming back to tell us how things went.

I always thought the "he's my gay friend' excuse sounded pretty fishy. As I posted earlier in the thread (page 5), I've seen women who were sabotaging their marriages before with infidelity and the schedules they kept and their behavior were identical to what your wife was doing. My gut instict was that she was cheating.

So where are your fish? Were you able to take them with you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> well its been a while everyone. lets just say i was right about some things and wrong about even more things. I'll try to make this short and sweet. My wife and i are currently seperated awaiting our divource. she is due in like 10 days with HIS baby. I'm living in ny with my parents and my two children. i'm helping my parents fix up the house so they can sell it so we can all move to georgia. i hope she rots in hell or course. man! i've missed sooooo much on here. well ill talk to yous later.
> 
> ps. i hope everybody is doing well.
> kenny


Hi Kenneth,
I remember this thread. Thanks for coming back to tell us how things went.

I always thought the "he's my gay friend' excuse sounded pretty fishy. As I posted earlier in the thread (page 5), I've seen women who were sabotaging their marriages before with infidelity and the schedules they kept and their behavior were identical to what your wife was doing. My gut instict was that she was cheating.

So where are your fish? Were you able to take them with you?
[/quote]

yeah i should have just accepted the fact. i just kept telling myself that it wasnt happening. unfortunatly my rhom didnt survive My water went to sh*t almost over night. i think my wife might have put something in it. or maybe one of my kids put something in there by accident. (its to high for my kids to get into pus they know better)I'm leaning more towards my wife killing it. she knew how much i liked him.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Damn i read this thread all of the way through...I had some high hopes ...then i turned to page 7...

Sorry to hear that dude. Just find someone that can't live without you and you can't live without...she will come. You will be happy.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear this... post some pix of the slut... j/k


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

holy hell, man.
I would have flipped back at the very beginning.








Good luck with everything else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Sorry to hear this... post some pix of the slut... j/k


I think i burnt all the pictures of her i owned but, hear is a picture the greastest kids in the world. lol


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow Kenn im really sorry to hear how this turned out on you. Sounds like your a hell of a guy and a good father and definately didnt deserve this kind of crap. I hope you are going to the full extreme of what can be done to her and make her really regret the things shes done. Sad truth is though thats obviously just who she is, a lieing cheating bitch. Nothing you can do to make that different, because what she did is something that a person needs to have in them to be able to do.

Im glad your kids are with you as I think they woulldnt grow up beign raised nearly as well with scum like that as they are with you. You have 2 GREAT looking kids there and Im sure they are happier and I KNOW they are better off with their daddy.

Hope everything works out and I know we're all wishing you the best.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> why don't you just call the number and see who answers?










simple as that


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

you know what you did wrong Ken. Not trying to be negative on ya or sound like a wierdo but Ive been down them roads and you have to handle it alot different. Take my realtionship for example. I have kids and fiance, she knows better than to talk to other guys, cause you have to let them know if it happens your out even move out once just to prove to her youll do it. I had to my life is great, relationship is awesome. She doesnt go out that often, maybe twice a year, and she doesnt speak to other men cause shell know ill leave if she does. It keeps her by your side man. Remember that the next time you get in a relationship. Dont try to be controlling but control the situation by making them realize you wont put up with sh*t like that. They will stick around, hell they probably wont want to leave your side. Anyways sorry to hear about your life going to hell, its nothing but up from here. Hope you do better and feel better. If it made you feel any better id kick the sh*t out of the gay guy and his boyfriend, unless you dont want prison time than id just let it be.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yup, females respect a man that is firm


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh boy... that sounds funny, but I meant a man that holds his ground


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

I have learned through bitter experience the one supreme lesson to conserve my anger, and as heat conserved is transmuted into energy, even so our anger controlled can be transmuted into a power which can move the world. --Gandhi


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

wow, you had him right there at that party...............you made the right choice.........it would have been nice to beat him though


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

SLIM said:


> oh boy... that sounds funny, but I meant a man that holds his ground


_
"yup, females respect a man that is firm".... 
"I meant a man that holds his ground"_

*
"AMEN" TO THE FIRST COMMENT AND "YES" TO THE SECOND ONE.

hehehehe.... *


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

SLIM said:


> Take my realtionship for example. I have kids and fiance, she knows better than to talk to other guys, cause you have to let them know if it happens your out even move out once just to prove to her youll do it. I had to my life is great, relationship is awesome. She doesnt go out that often, maybe twice a year, and she doesnt speak to other men cause shell know ill leave if she does. It keeps her by your side man.


I'm no relationship expert. Hell -I ain't even smart. 
But I am skeptical about how long someone can be controled and dominated in a relationship by the threat of abandonment.

Will there be a time where the controlled person has other ambitions for their life and wants to talk to other men and have male friends? What about when they grow up or gain the self-confidence to do what they want to do? (or get their American citizenship)

Will they care when you leave?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

kenneth said:


> well its been a while everyone. lets just say i was right about some things and wrong about even more things. I'll try to make this short and sweet. My wife and i are currently seperated awaiting our divource. she is due in like 10 days with HIS baby. I'm living in ny with my parents and my two children. i'm helping my parents fix up the house so they can sell it so we can all move to georgia. i hope she rots in hell or course. man! i've missed sooooo much on here. well ill talk to yous later.
> 
> ps. i hope everybody is doing well.
> kenny


What a dramatic turn of events.







But you've got some sharp, happy kids that probably wont even remember all this. Time heals this stuff...

/gives open invitation to membership to Team RIP

/hopes Kenneth can use RIP powers to distract himself from nonsense

/provides link to master thread...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1605290


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I have learned through bitter experience the one supreme lesson to conserve my anger, and as heat conserved is transmuted into energy, even so our anger controlled can be transmuted into a power which can move the world. --Gandhi


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DAAAAAMMMMNNN...today was the first time I read this thread, but I could have told you right off the bat that the "he's ghey" excuse was BULLSH*T, but you wanna believe it, so you do. Sorry to hear it, man. I busted my ex girl by using a P.I., dated for 5 years, you'd think they care enough, ya right. So I feel for ya. Anyways, Eminem said it best:

So you rush back home
'Cause you gonna get that ho
When you see her you gonna bend
her f*cking neck back, yo!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> well its been a while everyone. lets just say i was right about some things and wrong about even more things. I'll try to make this short and sweet. My wife and i are currently seperated awaiting our divource. she is due in like 10 days with HIS baby. I'm living in ny with my parents and my two children. i'm helping my parents fix up the house so they can sell it so we can all move to georgia. i hope she rots in hell or course. man! i've missed sooooo much on here. well ill talk to yous later.
> 
> ps. i hope everybody is doing well.
> kenny


What a dramatic turn of events.







But you've got some sharp, happy kids that probably wont even remember all this. Time heals this stuff...

/gives open invitation to membership to Team RIP

/hopes Kenneth can use RIP powers to distract himself from nonsense

/provides link to master thread...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1605290
[/quote]

/seconds RIP invitation

/points out membership wont heal wounds, but gives you good place to vent and have fun

/also good place to make fun of people


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/points out that wounds will completely heal after 10 posts in said thread


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Take my realtionship for example. I have kids and fiance, she knows better than to talk to other guys, cause you have to let them know if it happens your out even move out once just to prove to her youll do it. I had to my life is great, relationship is awesome. She doesnt go out that often, maybe twice a year, and she doesnt speak to other men cause shell know ill leave if she does. It keeps her by your side man.


I'm no relationship expert. Hell -I ain't even smart. 
But I am skeptical about how long someone can be controled and dominated in a relationship by the threat of abandonment.

Will there be a time where the controlled person has other ambitions for their life and wants to talk to other men and have male friends? What about when they grow up or gain the self-confidence to do what they want to do? (or get their American citizenship)

Will they care when you leave?
[/quote]

You just start by threatining them with abandonment and it takes over from there. Then they will realize they have something good if it truly is and try there hardest not to screw up. See I dont believe in male/female friendships because I believe after some time one of the 2 will have feelings for the other one which doesnt really make it a friendship anymore. So my wife will not talk to the other sex for me cause she cares about my feelings and beliefs that much. You cant find a woman like that out there today, you have to train one yourself. Not trying to bash on women by any means, they just have a wild side on them where they think they can do whatever and it wont hurt anyone. I dont talk to other females she dont talk to other males and we keep it simple just like that. Realtionship is wonderful for that reason.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

acestro said:


> /points out that wounds will completely heal after 10 posts in said thread


were is my invite?.........time heals all!!!!!!!!...keep an eye out for that dude and when you see him again let it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and don't tell anyone it is your deed


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

armac said:


> First: Get off the internet Second: Take a cab down to the base Third: Confront him and and your wife Fourth: Try to be man and take care of your business, this is ridiculous


Should have taken my advice then, saved a lot of time :nod:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> well its been a while everyone. lets just say i was right about some things and wrong about even more things. I'll try to make this short and sweet. My wife and i are currently seperated awaiting our divource. she is due in like 10 days with HIS baby. I'm living in ny with my parents and my two children. i'm helping my parents fix up the house so they can sell it so we can all move to georgia. i hope she rots in hell or course. man! i've missed sooooo much on here. well ill talk to yous later.
> 
> ps. i hope everybody is doing well.
> kenny


What a dramatic turn of events.







But you've got some sharp, happy kids that probably wont even remember all this. Time heals this stuff...

/gives open invitation to membership to Team RIP

/hopes Kenneth can use RIP powers to distract himself from nonsense

/provides link to master thread...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1605290
[/quote]

/seconds RIP invitation

/points out membership wont heal wounds, but gives you good place to vent and have fun

/also good place to make fun of people
[/quote]

i have benn gone for a while, what the heck is team rip?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

See linky and read the over 150 pages of craziness, vagina tents, fat head, making fun of wrestling, the list is endless....



redrum781 said:


> /points out that wounds will completely heal after 10 posts in said thread


were is my invite?.........time heals all!!!!!!!!...keep an eye out for that dude and when you see him again let it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and don't tell anyone it is your deed
[/quote]

You are invited to try and help us to being the longest thread on pfury.

You'll get an easy membership by being a part of that!

Bring the nonsense

Bring the humor

Bring the funk


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

This thread was interesting glad you have the kids awesome little guy and girl and wish you the best.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> /points out that wounds will completely heal after 10 posts in said thread


were is my invite?.........time heals all!!!!!!!!...keep an eye out for that dude and when you see him again let it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and don't tell anyone it is your deed
[/quote]

You are invited to try and help us to being the longest thread on pfury.

You'll get an easy membership by being a part of that!

Bring the nonsense

Bring the humor

Bring the funk
[/quote]

Agreed. Our membership requirements have gotten a little stiffer, but its still not hard. 
First step: Go to our thread in HOF
Second step: Read EVERY page )there may be a test(
Third step: Start posting in Team RIP fashion (which you will learn by reading EVERY page(
Fourth Step: Be funny in thread to earn membership offer

Its worth the work and time. Its getting harder as the thread gets longer though, so now is the time


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

The benefits package is awesome too.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, i just read this whole thread and that really sucks. I hope you get full custody of your kids. I have seen lots of divorces in my 16 years. There has not been one successful marriage among my parents all of their brothers and sisters and my grandparents, i know a lot of my friends have divorced parents too. I just have to say that make sure you get a good lawyer, because more often then not the guy gets f*cked even tho the woman was unfaithful or what not.

i hope things turn out in your favor man.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> The benefits package is awesome too.


shhhhhhhh! The fruit basket is a secret Dippy!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

in montreal we have something called 411 which is used for prank calls cause it doesn't show up on caller ID. Try that if you have that in Maryland. Or somethin similar.

Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

here 411 calls information. *68 blocks ID


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

mike123 said:


> Wow, i just read this whole thread and that really sucks. I hope you get full custody of your kids. I have seen lots of divorces in my 16 years. There has not been one successful marriage among my parents all of their brothers and sisters and my grandparents, i know a lot of my friends have divorced parents too. I just have to say that make sure you get a good lawyer, because more often then not the guy gets f*cked even tho the woman was unfaithful or what not.
> 
> i hope things turn out in your favor man.


so far so good, we agreed on joint custody with me being the primary resident. We are separated and have to wait till nov to finish the divource. she is due in 5 days with his kid. I hope that child grows finger nails on the way out. lol


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

No offence, but I don't get this whole divorce thing. Where I come from, the divorce is practically nothing because of the fact that its a sin taken more seriously. Not saying where I come from, but I'll tell ya its foreign.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

One question, why are they still alive?

but seriously just read the whole thread, made me sick to my stommack. I feel for you dude and i hope everything works out in your favour.

Everyone needs to train theire GF's. Let her know that if she lies ones shes out, if she cheats the guys dies and shes out, she has kids with some guy they all meet their maker.

Anywhays keep us posted and GL!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> One question, why are they still alive?
> 
> but seriously just read the whole thread, made me sick to my stommack. I feel for you dude and i hope everything works out in your favour.
> 
> ...










PSYCHO!!!!


----------

